# BMX 80 er Jahre



## ambitionbike (9. Mai 2020)

Ich suche ein BMX aus den Mitte 80 er  84. - 87. Weiss nur noch das es gelb blau war .    Gelbe Mäntel ? Und so Polster am Lenker.


----------



## Lousa (11. Mai 2020)

ambitionbike schrieb:


> Ich suche ein BMX aus den Mitte 80 er  84. - 87. Weiss nur noch das es gelb blau war .    Gelbe Mäntel ? Und so Polster am Lenker.



Mit den Angaben wirklich schwierig. Im Prinzip jedes Bike aus der Zeit möglich.
Am Besten Du klickst Dich mal beim bmxmuseum durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxtieboys (15. Dezember 2021)

BMX 2000 (hatte jeder Anfänger, ich auch) oder meinst du GT Performer (hochpreisig)?


----------

